# very good



## Budspok

"Очень хорошо" по-польски будет как "бардзо заебищче".

I saw this at a Russian site but I doubt it’s true. Confirm or dispel my doubts, please.


----------



## kirahvi

It's a very colloquial and rude way to say it. You could translate it something like fucking good. 

A neutral way to say it would be _bardzo dobrze_. It's been a while since my highschool Russian, but I'm pretty sure this matches better the tone of oчень хорошо.


----------



## wolfbm1

Słownik języka polskiego PWN defines the word "zajebisty" as:
*
1. posp. «bardzo intensywny» (= oчень интенсивный )
2. posp. «robiący duże wrażenie» (= делает большое впечатление)
• zajebiście
I think that "бардзо заебищче" ('bardzo zajebiście') can mean "oчень хорошо" ('bardzo dobrze') to a greater degree. 
But "zajebiście' is a vulgar word. 
There are better words: wspaniale, bajecznie, bezbłędnie, efektownie, **bombowo** ... (= *отлично, сказочнo, прекрасно, эффективно ...)


----------



## LilianaB

"Bardzo dobrze" would be the translation  Nobody with any linguistic sensitivity speaks like what you are suggesting -- it is extremely vulgar, not even like F. good. Really low.


----------



## BezierCurve

I guess it's pretty clear to Budspok by now that "zajebiście" and "ебать" have a common origin...

I wouldn't judge it too harsh in terms of vulgarity though. This in fact is the language that you are very likely to hear among younger generation, with no intention to offend anyone at all.


----------



## Ben Jamin

This Polish expression is a rough equivalent of “Вот такой хороший, что ёб твою мать“. Very popular with young people.


----------



## Budspok

To tell the truth I’ve had a suspicion that that word fully corresponds to the similar sounding Russian word, which is also vulgar and rude. But I was not too sure. Thank you all for explanation.


----------



## dreamlike

Budspok said:


> To tell the truth I’ve had a suspicion that that word fully corresponds to the similar sounding Russian word, which is also vulgar and rude. But I was not too sure. Thank you all for explanation.


Don't use the word 'zajebisty' in a formal setting, or when you are around people who speak good Polish. Some may say it's not a profanity, but it is one, despite being widely used in the media.


----------

